# any advice for evap leak?



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Check into the lemon law if problems continue. How many miles are on your Cruze now?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

CM1234 said:


> in the 10 months i have had my 2011 cruze eco i have had it in to the dealer 4 times. the first time was because the hvac box blew a seal and started blowing hot air on my feet and the clutch petal was squeaking. the next time for a check engine light (pcm changed). i took it back a week later for the same check engine light (charcoal canister replaced) and the steering column was squeaking. now another week later it is currently back for the third time with the same check engine light for a small evap leak. im starting to get a little frustrated, does anyone have any advice?


Have you contacted GM to file a case with these problems? I can't say I've heard about the evap leak or the hvax box seal.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

They need to go through the flowcharts in the service manuals instead of shotgunning parts at it. Sounds like a faulty gas cap, or somebody bunged up the charcoal canister replacement. Either of those two would result in your CEL. What was the CEL, by the way?

I'd also notify GM customer service of your issue, and that the dealer has failed on two previous attempts to resolve the issue. 

Good luck!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I would look into your state lemon law could be worth checking into.


----------



## CM1234 (Sep 12, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Check into the lemon law if problems continue. How many miles are on your Cruze now?


from what i have found, in Florida, If the dealer fails to fix a problem on the third attempt apparently you are supposed to contact the manufacturer for a final attempt at repair. i have right under 15k miles. 

has anyone gone through the lemon law process? do you suggest getting a lawyer? my dealer has been very helpful throughout the whole process so i still think its a little early for this step. however, these constant trips to the dealer are starting to become quite a bit of a nuisance.


----------



## CM1234 (Sep 12, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Have you contacted GM to file a case with these problems? I can't say I've heard about the evap leak or the hvax box seal.


yeah from everything i have seen neither are a common problem. Which im very surprised about, because the only thing that seals the heater core to the HVAC box is a peice of sticky foam stuck on top of the heater core.


----------



## CM1234 (Sep 12, 2012)

sciphi said:


> They need to go through the flowcharts in the service manuals instead of shotgunning parts at it. Sounds like a faulty gas cap, or somebody bunged up the charcoal canister replacement. Either of those two would result in your CEL. What was the CEL, by the way?
> 
> I'd also notify GM customer service of your issue, and that the dealer has failed on two previous attempts to resolve the issue.
> 
> Good luck!


the code all three times was a p0442 (small evap leak). it wouldn't surprise me if the technician was just guessing when they replaced the pcm the first time i came in. the second time i came in the apparently tested everything (including a smoke test) and when nothing tested bad they contacted Chevy tech support and opened a case. according to them Chevy tech support suggested that they replace the charcoal canister. about three days after i picked the car up the light popped on for the third time. with florida's three attempt lemon law i kind of doubt the dealer would still be just guessing at what the problem is.

hopefully, when i pick the car up today or tomorrow it will be fixed for good. If anyone else has any experience with a evap leak or lemon law I would appreciate any information you can give me. despite all the problems i still love my cruze and its amazing gas mileage!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

And they didn't test or replace the gas cap yet?!? IIRC that was the first thing to do when tracing a P0442. Test the cap, and if it tests good, then check for any disconnected or broken evap lines. 

I have heard of small evap leaks caused by faulty fuel filler pipes, and a tested-good gas cap not sealing to the pipe. Smearing the gas cap seal with Vaseline made the filler pipe seal enough to get the CEL to go out, and it came back when the Vaseline wore off. 

These cars are great cars, and generally trouble-free. Hope yours gets sorted out, or a new one shows up!


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I think a smoke test would find the leak. There's a special machine for this that uses baby oil to make smoke, which is injected into the intake system under light pressure. It will find vacuum leaks and fuel system leaks on evap lines, etc. I had to get it done on a high mileage Porsche. It cost me $75 to get it done. Not saying the OP should be paying but the smoke test is the way to find it.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

CM1234 said:


> in the 10 months i have had my 2011 cruze eco i have had it in to the dealer 4 times. the first time was because the hvac box blew a seal and started blowing hot air on my feet and the clutch petal was squeaking. the next time for a check engine light (pcm changed). i took it back a week later for the same check engine light (charcoal canister replaced) and the steering column was squeaking. now another week later it is currently back for the third time with the same check engine light for a small evap leak. im starting to get a little frustrated, does anyone have any advice?




CM1234,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have experienced with your Cruze. I understand your frustrations. I would like to look into this further for you and get a Service Request open for you with GM. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as assisting you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## ESM (Nov 18, 2012)

Does anybody knows what is the mean time between failures (MTBF) of the evap canister? or what average life of the evap canister before it will trigger to turn on the check engine light?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ESM said:


> Does anybody knows what is the mean time between failures (MTBF) of the evap canister? or what average life of the evap canister before it will trigger to turn on the check engine light?


I know I never replaced this canister on any of my Pontiacs.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

ESM said:


> Does anybody knows what is the mean time between failures (MTBF) of the evap canister? or what average life of the evap canister before it will trigger to turn on the check engine light?


15+ years. The rubber elbows on hoses are the first problem you'll have. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I've replaced a canister already, FWIW.

The vent valve was leaking at the top, but because our vent vales are part of the canister, rather than being separate, replacing the canister solved the problem.

Easy fix too. just gotta drop the fuel tank 6 inches. Nothing more than a 20 minute procedure.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...didn't anybody "remember" the _loose_ "*dipstick/oil cap*" problem with Cruzen throwing a "vacuum leak" CEL??????????


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

NO.


----------



## Billco (Sep 18, 2015)

*Evap Canister*

I understand that this is an old post but I'm about to replace my Evap canister on my 2011 Cruze and I was wondering if there was any advice you could give me. I want to do this myself to save some cash because I am out of warranty.


Thanks


----------



## Geo-109 (10 mo ago)

I’ve been struggling hot change it where did you start?


----------

